
Physics-Based Animation - bssrdf
http://www.physicsbasedanimation.com/
======
batty
FWIW, I created this site 7 or 8 years ago during my PhD, just as a way to
keep track of and organize all the papers coming out in my research field.
Happy to answer questions or comments if you have any.

------
santaclaus
Nice aggregation of papers. It would be extra nice to have embedded youtube
videos for each of the papers. Half the fun of these graphics papers is the
crazy videos they make.

~~~
hacker_9
You're not wrong; every title on that page is crying out for a video! The
images in the papers seem to have been taken from animated models too :( Plus
it would give a lot more context to the reader and really display how good the
algorithm is.

